# PENN STATE



## 2paranoid (Sep 5, 2015)

0-1





GET FUCKED


----------



## Sweeve (Sep 6, 2015)

bahahahahahaha


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 24, 2015)

DAILY REMINDER THAT TEMPLE UNIVERSITY IS CURRENTLY THE PRIDE OF PENNSYLVANIA COLLEGE FOOTBALL AND PENN STATE IS SHIT


----------



## rkymtnman (Sep 25, 2015)

Joe Pa would roll over in his grave...


If he wasn't worried that Sandusky would violate his rectum.


----------



## 2paranoid (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 3, 2015)

REMINDER THAT PENN STATE ONLY BEAT A WINLESS ARMY TEAM BY 6 POINTS


REMINDER THAT THE TEMPLE UNIVERSITY OWLS ARE UNDEFEATED


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 6, 2015)

and penn st was only a 25 pt favorite against Army. way to cover.... errrrr..... i mean suck balls.


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 10, 2015)

FUCKING UNDEFEATED TOP 25 HERE WE COME OH MY GOD JAHAD THOMAS AND PJ WALKER PLEASE DONT GET INJURED OR ALL MY SHIT TALKING ON THIS WEED FORUM WILL LOOK STUPIDER THEN IT ALREADY IS


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 22, 2015)

TOP 25 RANKED TEMPLE UNIVERSITY OWLS WILL BLOW ECU THE FUCK OUT TONIGHT ON NATIONAL TELEVISION.


DAILY REMINDER THAT TEMPLE UNIVERSITY WILL BE UNDEFEATED GOING INTO THEIR GAME AGAINST NOTRE DAME

DAILY REMINDER THAT TEMPLE UNIVERSITY WILL BEAT NOTRE DAME HALLOWEEN NIGHT


----------



## 2paranoid (Oct 30, 2015)

OWLS


THE TIME IS UPON US


TOMORROW WE GO INTO BATTLE AGAINST A TOP TEAM IN THE NATION AND WITH THE SPIRIT OF PHILADELPHIA WE WILL BE VICTORIOUS



TOP 20 HERE WE COME


REMINDER THAT PENN STATE IS SHIT


REMINDER THAT MARYLAND IS SHIT


REMINDER THAT TEMPLE UNIVERSITY IS THE PRIDE OF COLLEGE FOOTBALL IN THE MID ATLANTIC REGION


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 7, 2015)

Somebody do a well being check on this guy.


----------



## 2paranoid (Nov 23, 2015)

im ok


----------

